# Hoyt AM32 vs. Elite GT500



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I am sure you are going hear this over and over, but shoot them both. How do they feel to you, that is what matters. Both are nice bows.


----------



## S2wham (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome.............both bows are great....see what feels best for you


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:


----------



## dpms (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. I held and shot the hoyt and its nice only problem I have had is no one down here in florida has an elite. I'd like to shot that before I make my decision.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* dpms. Have fun here.


----------



## dpms (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks. Im new to archery but not new to firearms so if anyone needs any advice on guns id be more than happy to help ya


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

